# [EVDL] Curtis Throttle Pot EFI TPS substitute



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jack,

A year or two ago one of our friends in the UK pointed out a specific TPS u=
nit that would do the trick. I tried to dig up the information when I was =
doing my conversion but ended up going with the Curtis when I was unsuccess=
ful. I hope you have better luck and post the relevant information when it=
is found or someone who can find the specific thread will post it.

damon


> Date: Mon, 3 Mar 2008 15:34:19 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Curtis Throttle Pot EFI TPS substitute
>
> I broke down and bought a Curtis 1231C for my Fiero,
> and am looking into a throttle pot for it.
>
> For my own controller I used a Ford Escort throttle
> body, but its resistance is like .5k to 4.5Kohm, so it
> won't go low enough for the curtis or full-throttle
> either.
> (works fine with my controller cause I can make the
> software do anything it needs to.. 
>
> I don't want to use a curtis TB, I'd like to just
> replace the TPS on the ford unit since it's already
> setup for the cable and a throttle-off switch.
> Does anyone know what ohm ranges there are for
> different OEM TB TPS's?
> I recall seeing something a while back but a search of
> the archives produced nothing, as well as a general
> web search.
>
> Thanks,
> Jack
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_________________________________________________________________
Need to know the score, the latest news, or you need your Hotmail=AE-get yo=
ur "fix".
http://www.msnmobilefix.com/Default.aspx

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected]
> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of damon henry
> Sent: March 3, 2008 4:45 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Curtis Throttle Pot EFI TPS substitute
>
>
> Hi Jack,
>
> A year or two ago one of our friends in the UK pointed out a
> specific TPS unit that would do the trick. I tried to dig up
> the information when I was doing my conversion but ended up
> going with the Curtis when I was unsuccessful. I hope you
> have better luck and post the relevant information when it is
> found or someone who can find the specific thread will post it.

That was Paul Compton; I've quoted his original post below.

Cor also suggested one:

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected]
> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Cor van de Water
> Sent: August 27, 2006 5:13 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: RE: Potbox alternative
>
> Wabash seems to have a rugged device in the US:
> http://www.wabashtech.com/pdf/971%20leaflet%20aw.pdf
>

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected]
> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Paul Compton
> Sent: August 25, 2006 3:21 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Potbox alternative
>
> You know, there's a reason I don't read this list on a
> regular basis and it has to do with the tendancy of some list
> members to ignore proven off the shelf solutions to simple
> problems. I've posted many times over the years on
> alternatives to the convenient, but expensive and not very
> reliable Curtis potbox, but almost always been ignored.
>
> I'll try again, just in case anybody is listening.
>
> If you've got a controller with a 0-5K, or 5-0K, or a
> potentiometer input, then take a look at;
>
> http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch/partDetail.jsp?SKU=4246718
> and
> http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch/partDetail.jsp?SKU=7006457
>
> Automotive rated conductive plastic pots with 'D' shaft
> activation and built in return springs.
>
> 5 million full cycles.
>
> 10 million 'dither' cycles.
>
> Paul Compton
> www.sciroccoev.co.uk
> www.bvs.org.uk
> www.morini-mania.co.uk
> www.compton.vispa.com/the_named

Cheers,

Roger.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi EVeryone;

I surfed over there and the Pot Box things are out of production. But 
they MUST make these things in the Colonies, too?I haven't looked very hard, 
but the time will come as I hafta faze out the Haul Effect's things that the 
Raptures use. Sigh I thought they were an elegant solution to the dirty pot 
thing.Peter Senkowsky sez that the T Wrecks I have won't work reliabilly, 
and it had to be reprogrammed to work with a pot, a cold weather thing. I 
don't know WHY? I'm not an electrical engineer, just a train one. Sigh! By 
having to run Cursit Pot Boxes is like pulling the Acela Express train with 
a steam locomotive, NOT a Pennsy T-1 Or NYC Hudson! I also hate buying a 39 
cent pot as a 40 box thing from the limited source, ev parts guyz. Rafdio 
Shack? donnow, haven't looked.Toyota runs Prei with a potbox, too, I 
understand? But I'm sure at a dealer you could refinance yur ride for what 
THEY would ask?

Seeya

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Stockton" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 03, 2008 7:59 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Curtis Throttle Pot EFI TPS substitute


>
>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: [email protected]
>> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of damon henry
>> Sent: March 3, 2008 4:45 PM
>> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Curtis Throttle Pot EFI TPS substitute
>>
>>
>> Hi Jack,
>>
>> A year or two ago one of our friends in the UK pointed out a
>> specific TPS unit that would do the trick. I tried to dig up
>> the information when I was doing my conversion but ended up
>> going with the Curtis when I was unsuccessful. I hope you
>> have better luck and post the relevant information when it is
>> found or someone who can find the specific thread will post it.
>
> That was Paul Compton; I've quoted his original post below.
>
> Cor also suggested one:
>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: [email protected]
>> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Cor van de Water
>> Sent: August 27, 2006 5:13 PM
>> To: [email protected]
>> Subject: RE: Potbox alternative
>>
>> Wabash seems to have a rugged device in the US:
>> http://www.wabashtech.com/pdf/971%20leaflet%20aw.pdf
>>
>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: [email protected]
>> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Paul Compton
>> Sent: August 25, 2006 3:21 PM
>> To: [email protected]
>> Subject: Potbox alternative
>>
>> You know, there's a reason I don't read this list on a
>> regular basis and it has to do with the tendancy of some list
>> members to ignore proven off the shelf solutions to simple
>> problems. I've posted many times over the years on
>> alternatives to the convenient, but expensive and not very
>> reliable Curtis potbox, but almost always been ignored.
>>
>> I'll try again, just in case anybody is listening.
>>
>> If you've got a controller with a 0-5K, or 5-0K, or a
>> potentiometer input, then take a look at;
>>
>> http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch/partDetail.jsp?SKU=4246718
>> and
>> http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch/partDetail.jsp?SKU=7006457
>>
>> Automotive rated conductive plastic pots with 'D' shaft
>> activation and built in return springs.
>>
>> 5 million full cycles.
>>
>> 10 million 'dither' cycles.
>>
>> Paul Compton
>> www.sciroccoev.co.uk
>> www.bvs.org.uk
>> www.morini-mania.co.uk
>> www.compton.vispa.com/the_named
>
> Cheers,
>
> Roger.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, Farnell appear to have stopped stocking the automotive position sensors.
Here's one from another supplier:

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0319310
(RS part number 319-310 if the link doesn't work) - 5k, 106 degree rotation.




> Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi EVeryone;
> >
> > I surfed over there and the Pot Box things are out of production. But
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> they MUST make these things in the Colonies, too?I haven't looked very hard,
> but the time will come as I hafta faze out the Haul Effect's things that the
> Raptures use. Sigh I thought they were an elegant solution to the dirty pot
> thing.Peter Senkowsky sez that the T Wrecks I have won't work reliabilly,
> and it had to be reprogrammed to work with a pot, a cold weather thing. I

Bob,

Is Peter saying that low temperature is an issue for the Hall Effect
sensors in general or just the ones you use with the Raptors?

-- 
David D. Nelson

http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

